# nvidia-driver update for r310?



## ecd (Jan 1, 2013)

I've been anticipating the update of x11/nvidia-driver for the upstream r310 release which is supposed to have significant performance improvements. It was released in November 2012, but the port has not been updated and I haven't found any information online regarding the delay.

Does anyone have any information on this? Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2013)

For this port is usually works just changing the version numbers in the Makefile.

Just change this:

```
DISTVERSION?=   304.64
```
to:

```
DISTVERSION?=   310.19
```

Then run:
`# make makesum`

The port should build and install fine after that. The delay is probably caused by the recent security breach and the release of 9.1.


----------



## ecd (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks. That seems to have worked well. Unfortunately, I did not experience any noticable performance increase as I hoped. Maybe upgrading to 9.1 will help.


----------

